# Las clásicas peras



## Gaja2008

Contesto:
Tanto Frank como Sergio sabían de la historia de la màquina, aunque les pidió discreción sobre todo lo que él dijera al teléfono: *las clásicas peras. *

Che vuol dire l'ultima espressione?
Oltre al frutto, dalla Rae si legge che _pera_ è anche: 
- _Renta o destino lucrativo o descansado._
Ma non mi aiuta...
E' un romanzo scritto a Cuba, forse è un'espressione gergale del posto...
Grazie a chi mi aiuta


----------



## Neuromante

¿Puedes dar más contexto y la continuación?


----------



## Gaja2008

Màs contexto no explica mucho màs, desafortunadamente...
"...De camino al téléfono se encontró con X y Y, otros amigos comunes. Despiertos desde la noche anterior y sin otra cosa que hacer decidieron de acompañarlo y lo escoltaron hasta la cabina, todo porque Z se negaba con insistencia a revelarles con quién e de que iba a hablar a aquella hora de la mañana: de ahí las risas que K [del otro lado de la línea] escuchaba en la conversación. Al final aceptó: tanto X como Y sabían de la historia de la màquina, aunque les pidió discreción sobre todo lo que él dijera al teléfono: *las clásicas peras*.  Ahora el entrar S en la cisterna, estaba sentado en la escalera...(el texto vuleve la hoja)


----------



## flljob

¿No será pedir peras al olmo? Es decir, pedir la discreción de sus amigos era pedirle peras al olmo, algo imposible.

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Visto el contexto yo diría que es eso (Aunque había pedido el texto posterior, que parece que no era necesario)

De todos modos el texto está lleno de errores gramaticales: "de acompañarlo" "quien e de", la puntuación, etc.


----------



## Gaja2008

Idea muy interesante...gracias!
El equivalente italiano es: _Cavar sangue da una rapa_
Creo que voy a traducir: _Come parlare al vento_


----------



## Neuromante

No es lo mismo. Eso se dice igual en español y significa que no te hacen caso.
Lo de las peras quiere decir que estás pidiendo algo imposible, no porque no te hacen caso, sino por el carácter/mentalidad de los otros dos.


Como comisionarle a Jiovanotti que componga una ópera. El resultado será lo que será, porque no puedes pedirle peras al olmo, no porque sea como hablarle al viento, que seguro que él le pone todo su empeño


----------



## Gaja2008

Lo sé que no es lo mismo, pero el equivalente italiano "cavar sangue da una rapa" (imposible, las napas no tienen sangre) no es adecuado porque no es una expresión de "hablar": hay alguién que _pide_ algo imposible, no que qiere "hacer" algo. Tengo que encontrar una tradución que exprese el pedir. Podrìa ser: _Come voler cavar sangue da una rapa..._
De todas maneras lo que qiería sobre todo era comprender el significado, gracias a todos.


----------



## annapo

Se come mi sembra di capire, un personaggio racconta qualcosa chiedendo discrezione, ma tale discrezione da parte dei suoi interlocutori è impossibile, anche _parlare al vento_ è calzante.


*Non solo che la discrezione era impossibile, ma anche che il chiederla a quelle persone era come parlare al vento* = ovvero come sprecare fiato a chiedere qualcosa che non gli avrebbero dato.

Che mi sembra un sinonimo perfetto di
*Non solo che la discrezione era impossibile, ma anche che il chiederla a quelle persone era come voler cavare sangue da una rapa*, (fig.) r_ichiedere a qualcuno ciò che non può dare_

Inoltre non dimentichiamo che l'italiano, a differenza del latino, dello spagnolo e del portoghese, non distingue fra "*chiedere per sapere*" (quero, pregunto, pergunto) e "*chiedere per avere*" (peto, pido,  peço), quindi nella testa di un italiano: 

ti chiedo (per ottenere) discrezione, ma (chiedertelo a parole) è come parlare al vento.
chiedere è un tutt'uno tra chiedere una cosa (la discrezione) e sprecar ele parole (che servono a chiedere) al vento.
Non so se sono riuscita a spiegarlo chiaramente, però io la differenza la sento tanto...


----------



## Gaja2008

Hai spiegato benissimo, grazie.


----------



## MOMO2

Gaja2008 said:


> Contesto:
> Tanto Frank como Sergio sabían de la historia de la màquina, aunque les pidió discreción sobre todo lo que él dijera al teléfono: *las clásicas peras. *
> 
> Che vuol dire l'ultima espressione?
> Oltre al frutto, dalla Rae si legge che _pera_ è anche:
> - _Renta o destino lucrativo o descansado._
> Ma non mi aiuta...
> E' un romanzo scritto a Cuba, forse è un'espressione gergale del posto...
> Grazie a chi mi aiuta


 
Secondo me il testo è tradotto dall'italiano e quindi _le classiche pere _avrebbero dovuto essere tradotte come  _las mismas puñetas de siempre ._


----------



## Neuromante

Momo, en el post de Gaja que has señalado dice que está escrito en Cuba, no es una traducción del italiano


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> Momo, en el post de Gaja que has señalado dice que está escrito en Cuba, no es una traducción del italiano


 
A lo mejor ... está traducido en Cuba  ...


----------



## Gaja2008

Per Momo: ti assicuro che è cubano originale, ho acquistato personalmente il libro in una libreria di Trinidad! Se ci sono errori è perchè ho sbagliato io a trascrivere in fretta.


----------

